# Deleted root account?



## closed1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I think I deleted my root accout, I just made an account called root, nickname roo, and deleted it? I am using ubuntu. Does anyone prefer and alternate distro?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi HOWto,

Issue the following commands:
[email protected]:~$ sudo grep root /etc/passwd
[email protected]:~$ sudo grep root /etc/shadow
[email protected]:~$ sudo grep root /etc/group

If you get the responses, in order of the commands:
root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
and
root:*:14771:0:99999:7:::
and
root:x:0:

then you still have a root account.

What are the responses to the commands on your system?

-- Tom


----------



## closed1 (Jan 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/jpiscoo...hkey=Gv1sRgCM3AtKuqkLTjRQ#5481660371030717282


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

You didn't delete the root account. It appears you created a user named "roo" with a display name "root".


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

I echo flan_suse's view.

In Ubuntu only root can delete an account. The deletion process requires the user to log off first.

Root cannot delete itself while logging in and here is the Ubuntu response

```
[email protected]:/home/saikee# userdel root
userdel: user root is currently logged in
```


----------



## closed1 (Jan 18, 2010)

so how do i get it, i can't access it with a password...


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Type

```
sudo su
```
or prefix every command with sudo


----------



## closed1 (Jan 18, 2010)

i want the graphical, not terminal use, notice the Computer Illiterate.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Then you should not use Ubuntu as* it never has that facility*. Ubuntu is among the first withdrawing root log in to the GUI. This makes Ubuntu safer than others against cyber attack.

Some users managed to override this by altering the setting with GUI but this has been made more difficult with the recent versions.

If you cannot survive in the GUI as an ordinary user then try the distros from the Slax or Slackware families as they still permit root log in to the GUI.

The majority of the Linux and even the new Vista and Win7 no longer want root or admin to log in to their GUI. This is something you have to learn for your own good. The idea being in the new operating systems the file ownership is respected. If you log in with the GUI as an ordinary user and suffer a virus attack you only destroy your own data and files and the operating system files can remain intact.

In a way your thread confirms Linux manages well with its policy. You admit being new to Linux and is claiming in the internet that you managed to delete the root account. Linux has to be robust enough to withstand such accidental abuse.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I have very little experience with Ubuntu and am willing to be shown incorrect. However what I had observed is that whenever a GUI task needs Root access it asks for the password of the first account created (which grants root permisions for the next fifteen minutes.) You therefore should not need a root account, unlike other versions of Linux.


----------



## closed1 (Jan 18, 2010)

ok i'' just reinstall everything and backup my data.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I strongly suspect that you've done nothing wrong to your system at all. Please could you hold off until someone can confirm or deny.


----------



## closed1 (Jan 18, 2010)

sure why not? post away!


----------

